# Design Master HVAC 6.....تعالوا نشوف



## hamadalx (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وأنتم بخير 
برنامج Design Master HVAC 6 ونحن على وشك أن نقول وداعا لل HAP,Block load 
البرنامج دة بيعمل كل حاجة
Design Master HVAC is an integrated HVAC building design and drafting package for AutoCAD. It aids you in the layout, sizing, and drafting of ductwork in both 2D and 3D. Duct sizing is done automatically. Building loads are calculated in Design Master using the ASHRAE CLTD method. Version 6.0 improved load calculations
HVAC Tutorial
http://www.mediafire.com/?y4lfiezvdu8yoad
DMHVAC User Manual
http://www.mediafire.com/?1w9ddcy3aic8d0f
 DMHVAC 2007 OEx
لملفات الأوتوكاد
http://www.mediafire.com/?lisms6x74c6025b
Design Master HVAC 6 Program 
http://www.mediafire.com/?42jacs6rur6a2fw
حمل وإوعى تنسانى


----------



## magdygamal_8 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك لك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك وبعد التحميل سوف نستفسر منك عن مزيد من التعريف عن البرنامج وندعو لك دائما إن شاء الله


----------



## hamadalx (23 أكتوبر 2010)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> ربنا يبارك لك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك وبعد التحميل سوف نستفسر منك عن مزيد من التعريف عن البرنامج وندعو لك دائما إن شاء الله


 
جزاك الله كل خير على مرورك الكريم أخى العزيز


----------



## Atatri (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك و جزاك الله كل خير 
و الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جاري التحميل وربنا يبارك ليك بس اكيد ممكن تقول لينا نبزة سريعه


----------



## محمد صلاحا براهيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلك عونا لمسلمين


----------



## mohamed mech (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## aati badri (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شفته يا هندسة 
انا جيت متأخر
وصاحبك م م م شفط
كل حاجة
تشكر ياراسي يا زين


----------



## hamadalx (23 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> شفته يا هندسة
> انا جيت متأخر
> وصاحبك م م م شفط
> كل حاجة
> تشكر ياراسي يا زين


 
هههههههههههه مرورك على راسى من فوق وياريت يشفط كل حاجة......... ما هو اللى حيفهمنا أى حاجة لو وقفت معانا


----------



## engwal (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يجزيك خيراااااااااا


----------



## الدكة (23 أكتوبر 2010)

للأسف البرنامج غير مكتمل ولا يعمل

نأمل اعادة التحميل مرة اخرى للبرنامج على موقع اخر


----------



## hamadalx (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الدكة قال:


> للأسف البرنامج غير مكتمل ولا يعمل
> 
> نأمل اعادة التحميل مرة اخرى للبرنامج على موقع اخر


 
صديقى .... الرابط شغال مفيش مشاكل...


----------



## adnansaadeh (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جميعا و بارك الله بك


----------



## majdy82 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

انا نزلت كل الملفات و لكن و لا ملف اشتغل..ليه؟؟برايك يا بش مهندس؟؟؟


----------



## Badran Mohammed (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الملفات لا تعمل لدي مالسبب


----------



## hanisami (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*نزلت الملفات ولا ملف اشتغل مالسبب ؟*​


----------



## hamadalx (30 أكتوبر 2010)

البرنامج بيشتغل مع الأوتوكاد ... حاول تقرا Tutorial و Manual كويس أوى ... أنا مازلت أبحث فى البرنامج وححاول إن شاء الله أنزل ترجمة للManual وطريقة إستعماله ...لأن البرنامج كويس جدا جدا ومحتاج محترف أوتوكاد


----------



## ahakhader (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجعلها بميزان حسناتك ويضاعف أجرك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ حمادة


----------



## OODAO_006 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

Downloading...............................


----------



## aati badri (29 نوفمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> البرنامج بيشتغل مع الأوتوكاد ... حاول تقرا tutorial و manual كويس أوى ... أنا مازلت أبحث فى البرنامج وححاول إن شاء الله أنزل ترجمة للmanual وطريقة إستعماله ...لأن البرنامج كويس جدا جدا ومحتاج محترف أوتوكاد


وما زلنا منتظرين


----------



## japony (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام محمد (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يسلم ايديك


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## sam6 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## welding eng (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ولك اخي الحبيب


----------



## هانى 2007 (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الانجينيير (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## thaeribrahem (26 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*


----------



## أبو ديمة (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير بس كيف يتم تستيب البرنامج
والف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## lharcha (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على مرورك الكريم أخى العزيز


----------



## yosief soliman (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد شافع (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goor20 (28 يوليو 2011)

god bless u


----------



## م.ماسة (28 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يجزيك خيرا*


----------



## akbargherbal (25 أغسطس 2011)

يرجى إعادة رفع ملف التثبيت 

حتى الآن لم يشتغل الملف أصلا

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام و انتم بخير ياحمادة 
اظهر و بان عليك الأمان


----------



## خبير الاردن (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*الله يبارك فيك و جزاك الله كل خير 
و الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ADHAMM (21 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks,for you


----------



## GO_ANAN (4 أبريل 2012)

*Revit mep 2012 combatability*



hamadalx قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كل عام وأنتم بخير
> برنامج Design Master HVAC 6 ونحن على وشك أن نقول وداعا لل HAP,Block load
> البرنامج دة بيعمل كل حاجة
> ...



السلام عليكم 

اخي المهندس العزيز

شكرا لك جزيلا -- وجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك يوم تالقيامة

انا الان لدي تدريب على برنامج REVIT MEP 2012

ولدي سؤال قبل البدء باستخدام برنامج Design Master HVAC

هل يوجد توافق بين البرنامجين 

وهذا البرنامج الربفت من شركة AUTODESK حيث يتم الرسم ثنائي الابعاد ويتم تحويله تلقائيا الى ثلاثي الابعاد


مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## nofal (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## issam.alhiti (6 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله في جهودك اخي الكريم

عصام الهيتي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس حمادة 
في انتظار عودتك و مشاركاتك القيمة 
لعله خير - ارجو ان تكون بصحة جيدة و بخير - لك زمن طويل لا مشاركة ولا تليفون


----------



## farhan samater (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اية الله محمد (1 مايو 2012)

انا نزلت البرنامج بس مش عارفة استخدمه ....يمكن علشان لسة مفهمتش تكييف كويس ..بس شكله برنامج مهم


----------



## ASHRAF100 (6 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يجزيك خيرا


----------



## eng_hma_power (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pemo_2010 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

متشكرين جدا جدا وجارى التحميل ويارب يكون الشغل عليه سهل يا هندسة.


----------



## abuchmo (23 سبتمبر 2014)

i need the license file...any help


----------

